

Ask HN: What do you wish had SMS alerts for? - wesleyzhao

Today I found myself really wishing I had SMS alerts for certain GetClicky features(worse aesthetic design, but better UX than Google Analytics). And now I actually think I might build a tool that will let anyone get an SMS alert if someone lands on a certain page (say their Kickstarter page for example).<p>But after thinking a bit, I realized I would really like SMS alerts for a lot of things since my iPhone texts are the only things I check every time I get a notification (i.e. I ignore email notifications etc).<p>Am I the only one? Or do many people wish they had SMS alerts for a lot of things (such as comments on HN threads)? Or would making SMS alerts ubiquitous, just make them as equally not-useful as an email notification?
======
teljamou
\- Forex changes \- Important emails \- Important tweets (twitter SMS does not
work in many countries) \- Important RSS feeds \- Google News alerts on
certain keywords \- Security alerts e.g. when someone hacks into some of my
accounts \- Stocks alerts \- Important reminders from iCal, configurable not
all like google cal

Would be cool to have a basic SMS altert app that can connect to many web
services.

You can build a demo with Nexmo.com, the wholesale SMS API with gobal reach
and direct to carrier model. (disclaimer: I work for Nexmo)

~~~
qxb
> Would be cool to have a basic SMS altert app that can connect to many web
> services.

Try <http://ifttt.com>

------
nycs
car alarm goes off

~~~
wesleyzhao
if only Twilio had a good connector for that

